

Exposed: How FB, Twitter is Rigged in India - jayadevan
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/indian-social-media-rigged-operation-blue-virus-297/

======
jayadevan
I find it hard to believe that Facebook offered to put a man on the job for
one of these companies.

